# Fully oder HT für den Alltag?



## lara79 (9. März 2010)

Nach sieben Jahren treuer Dienste schicke ich mein GT Hardtail jetzt in den Ruhestand (Keller) und suche ein neues Bike. Die Frage ist nur Fully oder HT? Ich blicke bei den ganzen Technik-Varianten zum Fully (Zwei-/Viergelenker etc.) nicht mehr und bräuchte mal einen Tipp.

Besonders wichtig ist, dass mein neues Bike vielseitig, pflegeleicht und alltagstauglich ist. Ich nutze es nämlich sowohl für die Fahrt zur Arbeit als auch auf leichteren Trails am Wochenende (Norddeutschland halt). Allzu schwer sollte es natürlich nicht sein. Preislich liegt meine Schmerzgrenze bei ca. 2000 Euro. Ich bin 180 groß und wiege 73 kg (falls das was hilft).


----------



## pedalentreter22 (9. März 2010)

also so wie du das beschreibst, wäre ich für ein Hardtail, da man viel bessere Ausstattung bekommt für sein Geld.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (9. März 2010)

Auch ich würde Dir ein HT empfehlen - für 2000 Euro bekommst Du ein echtes Sahnestückchen, wenn Du nicht gerade auf Marken stehst, die zu den teuersten gehören. Also etwa die, die mit S... beginnen.


----------



## lara79 (9. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Auch ich würde Dir ein HT empfehlen - für 2000 Euro bekommst Du ein echtes Sahnestückchen, wenn Du nicht gerade auf Marken stehst, die zu den teuersten gehören. Also etwa die, die mit S... beginnen.



Ja danke, dachte ich mir auch schon. Aber nach den ersten Testfahrten mit dem Fully meiner Freundin bin ich ja wieder ins Überlegen gekommen. Ach ja, auf Marken steh ich auch nicht so, und ein Bike von Speci... oder Cann... wird es ganz sicher nicht


----------



## Deleted168745 (9. März 2010)

lara79 schrieb:


> Nach sieben Jahren treuer Dienste schicke ich mein GT Hardtail jetzt in den Ruhestand (Keller) und suche ein neues Bike. Die Frage ist nur Fully oder HT? Ich blicke bei den ganzen Technik-Varianten zum Fully (Zwei-/Viergelenker etc.) nicht mehr und bräuchte mal einen Tipp.


....für den "Alltag" würd ich von Mehrgelenkern Abstand nehmen..bedeutet nur exorbitant mehr Pflege- und Wartungsaufwand in Relation für den genannten Einsatzzweck...ein Hardtail is zwar auch immer schick..aber das Kreuz wird ja auch nich jünger

vlg


----------



## scylla (9. März 2010)

ich bin vor ca. zwei jahren bei den "richtigen" bikes komplett auf fullies umgestiegen. ein starrbike nutze ich nur noch zum pendeln.
hab's nicht bereut 
das ist einfach ein ganz anderes fahrgefÃ¼hl mit hinterradfederung, und ich glaube sogar, dass ich mit dem race-fully schneller bin als mit dem starren rad. 
was ich machen wÃ¼rde: das "alte" ht noch nicht ganz in den ruhestand schicken, sondern mit alten stabilen teilen ausgestattet als arbeitsrad und fÃ¼rs einkaufen weiterverwenden, und fÃ¼r den spaÃ am wochenende ein fully. fÃ¼r 2 kâ¬ bekommst du da auch schon was sehr anstÃ¤ndiges. das war genau der preis fÃ¼r mein erstes fully: ein cube ams 125, das heute immer noch in der familie ist


----------



## trek 6500 (10. März 2010)

...vielleicht ein nettes ht von transalp- ohne logo auf dem rahmen - schön clean ... da kriegste für kleines geld echt was nettes !!


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

Fullys haben was...    Für ältere, rückengeschädigte und gern auch ruppigere Trails fahrende Damen wie mich sind sie geradezu unverschämt bequem. 

Und es ist erwiesen, dass man auf einem Fully schneller ist, weil die Traktion deutlich verbessert und die muskuläre Belastung signifikant verringert ist. Aber - das Gegenargument wiegt auch nicht wenig! - sie sind teuer, schwerer und wartungsintensiver. Dennoch werde ich mir demnächst als Alternative (niemals als Ersatz!) zum Carbon-HT ein 100-er Fully gönnen...


----------



## lara79 (10. März 2010)

trek 6500 schrieb:


> ...vielleicht ein nettes ht von transalp- ohne logo auf dem rahmen - schön clean ... da kriegste für kleines geld echt was nettes !!



Tansalp24 kannte ich noch nicht. Echt günstig, aber bei den Fullys leider nur bis Rh 50 - das könnte knapp werden. Bin ja immer noch am sortieren, hier hab ich noch was von Poison gefunden:

http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.php?MakeLang=deutsch&MakeLangID=1&lay1=2&lay2=2&lay3=3&lay4=0&prodid=201010360-65


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

Bei mir geht der Link nicht.  
Was ist es denn? Ein Arsen?


----------



## dubbel (10. März 2010)

GT Hardtail für die fahrt zur arbeit, 
gescheites fully fürs wochenende.

"zweigelenker" sind mir nicht bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

dubbel schrieb:


> "zweigelenker" sind mir nicht bekannt.



Mir auch nicht...   

Aber sie meint halt einfach ein enden Dämpfer direkt ansteuernden Hinterbau. Also einen Eingelenker.


----------



## lara79 (10. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Bei mir geht der Link nicht.
> Was ist es denn? Ein Arsen?



Ja, ein Arsen. 
http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...y1=2&lay2=2&lay3=3&lay4=0&prodid=201010360-65

Ich hatte ja schon das Rohloff-Fully im Auge, aber 14 kg finde ich schon heftig. Ich würde das Arsen ja gern mal probefahren, aber das wäre eine weitere Reise. Probefahrt ist aber auf jeden Fall ein Muss, schließlich soll nix wippen und die Geometrie passen.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

lara79 schrieb:


> Ja, ein Arsen.
> http://www.poison-bikes.de/frame.ph...y1=2&lay2=2&lay3=3&lay4=0&prodid=201010360-65



Das wird auch mein Neues!    Als T+ mit ein paar Upgrades hier und dort...    Macht dann in meinem Fall knapp 2.800 Euro. Nicht wirklich billig, aber die Konkurrenz haut auf Vergleichbares noch zwei Tausender drauf!  

Wenn man die bevorzugten Ergonomiemaße für die mit dem Bike zu bewältigenden Einsätze nicht wirklich kennt, macht Probefahren in der Tat Sinn - allerdings nicht nur im Hinterhof des Händlers, sondern bergauf/bergab, also Gelände. Schau doch mal unter "Poison on tour", vielleicht ist ja ein Treffpunkt bei Dir in der Nähe?


----------



## apoptygma (10. März 2010)

lara79 schrieb:


> Ja danke, dachte ich mir auch schon. Aber nach den ersten Testfahrten mit dem Fully meiner Freundin bin ich ja wieder ins Überlegen gekommen. Ach ja, auf Marken steh ich auch nicht so, und ein Bike von Speci... oder Cann... wird es ganz sicher nicht



Eyyyyyyyyyyyyy  Du willst doch nicht mein wunderschönes, freundlich anmutendes, zauberhaft schönes Speci mit einem gruseligen Cannon mit missratener Optik in einem Atemzug nennen.

Mein Rad hier nebenan bekommt grad Schnappatmung....


----------



## lara79 (10. März 2010)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Schau doch mal unter "Poison on tour", vielleicht ist ja ein Treffpunkt bei Dir in der Nähe?



Ja, danke für den Tipp. Nix in der Nähe, aber ein Ausflug in den Ruhrpott ginge schon, bei Radon in Bonn könnte ich dann auch mal kucken. Am WE fahr ich mal zu Transalp.


----------



## Bergradlerin (10. März 2010)

Schnappatmung? Schlecht. Aber besser, als gar keine!  

Zum Thema zurück: Ja, teste Dich mal durch und nimm einen Meterstab und eine Wasserwaage mit! Kein Witz, vermiss das, was Dir am besten taugt und merk Dir die Maße (manche(r) schreibt sie auch auf...  ).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trek 6500 (14. März 2010)

..ich mag auch die canyons ..... doch , echt !!!


----------



## Bergradlerin (14. März 2010)

Ich auch...


----------



## trek 6500 (15. März 2010)

grins ------


----------

